# Competent wet sander in Dublin? or Ireland?



## cyrusir (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi folks

i have a bmw z4 coupe that i bought recently, nice car but unfortunately it has had some paint work done. i have receipts and its all for innocuous things as opposed to any real damage, but as it is a relatively new car a full paint repair was carried out both times.

the rear bumper was resprayed for a scratch, but the finish is very orange peely, even after a detail, i reckon the only thing for it is to be wetsanded down and polished.

does anyone know someone who would be competent to do this work?

cheers


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246


----------

